# se cristo si è fermato ad eboli io non so mica se ci arrivo



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2012)

anche questo fine settimana, topolini all'ascolto, mi aspetta un fine settimana pesante e gravoso.perdipiù c'è questa complicazione del carburante che scarseggia...arriverò, non arriverò? tornerò?
come buon auspico vi lascio il tormentone del momento e vi benedico




http://it.bing.com/videos/search?q=ai+se+eu+te+pego&qpvt=ai+se+eu+te+pego&mid=72AF5C760BFDF6E24E4272AF5C760BFDF6E24E42&FORM=LKVR11


----------

